# Any Bourbon drinkers here?



## slim (Oct 4, 2009)

My name is Ryan and i live in Bardstown, Ky.....were are born with boubon in our bottles here....lol....What are some of your favorites?


Right now i have in my whiskey cabinet:

Bourbons:

Knob Creek
Jim Beam white 
Jim Beam black
Elijah Craig 12yr old
Elijah Craig 18yr old
Benchmark old No.8
Blantons
Bulleit
Makers Mark
Willet Single barrel
Bookers

Blended Whiskys:

American Honey
Crown Royal
Crown Royal Cask No.16


I swear im not an alcoholic....just a fan


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Ryan,

My Collection if you want to call it that...
Jack Daniels Black
Jameson Irish Whiskey
Jose Cuervo Gold
Vermouth
Blue Sky Vodka
Creme De Menthe
Creme De Cocoa
Sam Adams Boston Lager Beer
Boulevard Wheat Beer


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 4, 2009)

Count me in. My collection is mostly empties as it never seems to last long.

Makers Mark and Knob Creek are tied for the #1 spot for me.
Buffalo trace
Bulleit
Jack Daniels is ok but I have a specific use for it.
Jim Beam seems to be the more common purchase as it is cheap.
I have tried dozens more but they left very little impression on me.


----------



## carpetride (Oct 4, 2009)

My taste seems to wonder a bit.  In college it was mainly Jim because of cost.  Since then it has been Crown, Makers and more recently Jameson.  I've never cared for beer and have mostly always drank hard liquor when I have a drink.


----------



## slim (Oct 4, 2009)

I highly reccommend Elijah Craig 12 or 18 yr old if you havent tried them.....the 18yr old amazing but kinda pricey. Makers is one of my favorite also.

Im not allowed to buy or drink Jack Daniels....family has been working in bourbon distilerys for ages.


----------



## commonsense (Oct 4, 2009)

I think you've got it covered.  Commonsense  I love knob creek.  One of my favorites although ot a bourben is an Irish Whiskey  called Bushmills, YUM!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Knob Creek....great stuff


----------



## the iceman (Oct 4, 2009)

Right now I've just got a little Maker's Mark on hand...









And Woodford Reserve is one of my favorites as well...


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 4, 2009)

Tell them it is a Free Country and Jack Black is GOOD for YOU...


----------



## hoser (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm basically a single malt scotch guy, but enjoy a good bourbon as well at times.

Knob Creek and Maker's Mark for me.


----------



## jimthebeerguy (Oct 5, 2009)

Best bourbon I ever had was actually in Bardstown, Kentucky, at the April preamble event for the annual Kentucky Bourbon Festival held each September.  It was the 20-year Pappy Van Winkle and it blew my mind.  I've only had it a couple of times since then, it's hard for me to pull the trigger on a $75-100 bottle of booze, though I've bought shots of it a few times.  

I also like the 107-proof 10-year Old Rip Van Winkle product, that and Eagle Rare are about as good as you can get in the $30/bottle range IMO.


----------



## pitrow (Oct 5, 2009)

Crown Royal Cask No. 16 is good stuff. I've been tempted to try the Crown Xtra-Rare, but at $120 a bottle it's hard to justify.


----------



## hemi (Oct 5, 2009)

When I quit drinking I quit gettin into troble. and locked up..  BUTT !!  
I bought a bottle of Crown Royal on the tenth anniversary of my
house payments.  Ten years ago..  Just made my last payment and filed the final papers last friday..  Dwarf[wife] and I am gonna drink one mixed drink between us and dump the rest of the bottle in the finishing sauce 
this coming weekend.    We gonna CELEBRATE !!..  [alkeyhaul will boil away within minutes]  Gonna smoke SOMETHIN' ..[meat] 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hemi..


----------



## chainsaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,
I have a lot of experience here-probably more than smoking meat (LOL) but not grilling. Anyway, I find Bourbons to be some of the finest liquor in the world. I had read someplace that some scotches were aged in bourbon barrels. In later years I grew fond of Irish whiskey. Of those I prefer:
Tullamore Dew (so smooth you can drink too much w/o knowing it) &
Jameison's, which you can get in ajug with a handle.
Jim Beam is always a good choice. The Beam Black is a bit harsh.
I would avoid anything with the word "Old: in it-Old Grandad, Old Crow, Old overshoes.

I never could drink much scotch, but found "the Famous Grouse" tolerable.

As to bourbons, of all the sour mash bourbon i prefer, are:

Jack Daniels-the king, but very heavy and overpriced.
Ezra Brooks, 90 proof and not as pronounced as JD, affordable
Evan WIlliams, very affordable but doesn't taste cheap like Bourbon
Have not had Knob Creek but it is expensive.
* George D-i-c-k-e-l.*

Other Whiskeys like Makers Mark and some of the Irish are very fiery, if you like that effect. In this class also is Wild Turkey, no offense to fans, but a means to an end rather than good sippin' likker. You will gobble.

I like the Tullamore Dew as it is very gentle-Irish whiskeys as a rule are all distilled at least three times. If you are so inclined there are junkets in Ireland called "Whiskey Tours" that you could go on and visit distilleries, and they don't gaurantee you will arrive home sober.

They used to have what they caled "bottled in bond" bourbons" very good, but not for a few years.

What I am saying is don't be shy about trying things not strictly bourbon. We have grown very fond of Gin & Tonics, specially Bombay gin.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Oct 5, 2009)

Although top shelf rum is my passion I have a weak spot for single malt scotch, small batch, single barrel as well as cask strength bourbon.


----------



## slim (Oct 5, 2009)

Jack is technically not a bourbon....bourbon has to be at least 51% corn.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Some of these bourbon's that you guys list,I have never heard of, the one's that I drink too much of are,,,

1. Early Times
2. Old Crow
3. Jim Beam
4.Evan Williams
5.Ten High
6.Ancient Age

Hard to beat a good bourbon,,,,,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,,,,,


----------



## bigslick (Oct 6, 2009)

Makers is by far my favorite regular non celebration bourbon.
Others I like a lot at a decent price
Rare Eagle
Knob Creek
Woodford Reserve

on the Irish side
my taste is Tullamore Dew

I do shop price quite a bit and Makers is on the rise here in MI.

I did get a "good" buy on Bushmills 1608 when MI dropped it from $100 to $50 and the local booze seller just wanted it gone.  Did not taste like $100 whiskey to me though.

Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## chainsaw (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update, did not know that about the corn%-so maybe some of the other ones I listed might be the same. (not bourbons)


----------



## richp692 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pappy Van Winkle's 20 year old if I can find it.


----------



## mjrodney (Oct 6, 2009)

Mother's Milk in alphabetical order....

Ezra Brooks (my wallet's best friend)
Knob Creek
Maker's Mark
Woodford Reserve

....all made better if I can find them in my brother-in-law's liquor cabinet.


----------



## blue (Oct 6, 2009)

Knob Creek is one of my favorites as well.


----------



## 66galaxie (Oct 6, 2009)

For everyday drinking ( I dont have bourbon everyday ) it would be Jim Beam Black.
I like it for making my bbq sauce too.

My other 2 favorites are Wild Turkey Rare Breed and Wild Turkey Kentucky Spirit. The Spirit is the king for me. I'm kind of surprised nobody had the Turkeys listed.


----------



## richp692 (Oct 6, 2009)

That's funny. I call it Mother's milk myself. It is what I called my personal barrel at Makers Mark.


----------



## fastfusion (Oct 6, 2009)

Knob Creek 
Makers
Beam 

Thirsty just reading this...


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 6, 2009)

Jim Beam
Early Times
Makers mark
Crown Royal, 
but latley have switched to gin, I guess I like the taste of paint thinner ;)


----------



## hilbillyinca (Oct 6, 2009)

I always thought of plain ole JD as bourbon. Recently, I've begun exploring what bourbon really is, and now understand the diff between JD and true bourbon.

That being said, my tastings have been limited, but of the three I know I've tasted (in excess...): Maker's Mark, Knob Creek, and Woodford Reserve, I'm leaning toward Woodford as my favorite.

Thanks for starting this post. Bourbon is a fine precursor (and finisher) to a long que.


----------



## marvin (Oct 6, 2009)

Ezra is one of the best bang for the buck out there!


----------



## slim (Oct 7, 2009)

well....after 3 pages im glad to see im not the only one with an addicton...lol


----------



## brick pig (Oct 7, 2009)

I keep Maker's on hand all the time, and swap others in and out all the time.

When my grandfather passed away years ago, he left a small stash of _Ancient Ancient Age_, which I got and which is some of the best I've ever had. I tried for years to find it in stores, and finally learned that it is only sold in Kentucky. I still have about a quarter of the last bottle from his stash. (I guess it must be at least 25 years old at this point, now that I think about it.

I also have bottle of Rye I got from a friend whose family has a collection of liquors left from pre-prohibition days, which were hidden in the cellar of the family business when they were outlawed. I have no idea how old it must be, but boys howdy it is some SMOOOOOOOTH drinkin' stuff!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Slim,
     I have a purist friend who puts some very tight restraints on what a true burbon is. He says, it must be made in Ky., at least 51% corn, aged in oak and one other that I can't remember. All the ones I've read here seem to be pretty good ..... some outstanding but George ****el in the tan label is my go to "burbon" made in Tenn. And of course there's always Woodford Reserve for those very special occasions.... on the rocks.


----------



## tomthegrillguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm a simple guy.  Just regular ole Jim Beam, served neat.


----------



## fingerlakessmoker (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm with bwsmith on the George Di ckel- although not a true bourbon, it is the smoooothest for the money. Although I think I would settle for any of the others already mentioned!


----------



## slim (Oct 8, 2009)

Your friend is right on the money....us people in KY take our bourbon very serious...


----------



## scubadoo97 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey bwsmith, it's not your purist friend but federal standards that classify what bourbon must be

Bourbon must be made of a grain mixture that is at least 51% corn
Bourbon must be distilled to no more than 160 (U.S.) proof (80% alcohol by volume).
Bourbon must contain no caramel coloring (E-150)
Bourbon must be aged in new, charred oak aging barrels
Bourbon may not be introduced to the barrel at higher than 125 proof (62.5% alcohol by volume).
Bourbon which meets the above requirements and has been aged for a minimum of two years, may (but is not required to) be called Straight Bourbon.
Bourbon aged for a period less than four years must be labeled with the duration of its aging.
If an age is stated on the label, it must be the age of the youngest whiskey in the bottle.


----------



## jdsmith (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's some stuff made in Iowa.  Pretty good if I may say so myself.  A pretty neat story to it as well:

http://www.templetonrye.com


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 26, 2010)

Since BBQ and Bourbon go hand in hand I have been trying to enjoy bourbon more and more since a buddy exposed me to some Pappy Van Wickle a while back.  That bourbon is out of my price range, but I have been enjoying Jim Beam White, & Knob Creek lately to get me exposed to bourbon.

On the list to try are Makers Mark, Jim Beam Black, and Old Grand Dad.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 26, 2010)

Give Buffalo Trace a try as well. Less expensive than Knob and Makers but every bit as good.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks for the tip,  

gotta see if I can get that @ my local small town liquor store.


----------



## waysideranch (Feb 26, 2010)

No kidding. I'm thankful there are others wanting a buzz.  Thought i was alone.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 26, 2010)

This is what you are looking for if it helps any.


----------



## memphisbud (Feb 26, 2010)

Brother, you're not alone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 

Makers Mark
George ****el
Ancient Age
Woodford (special occasion)

My daily (although not daily) drinker has been Seagrams VO for as long as I've been legal though


----------



## hog warden (Feb 26, 2010)

Until she passed away, my grandmother downed 3 fingers of Old Crow (purchased in half gallon bottles.....at least 30 miles from home) every day at bedtime.

For me, if its bourbon, Makers Mark, Knob Creek or Crown if it's neat. If some heathen is going to mix it, they get Jim Beam.

I also have 6 different Irish Whiskeys and you can't go wrong with Black Bush. 

Then there are the tequilas........


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 26, 2010)

I Have tried some mighty fine bourbon and list them as i like them from good to ALL TIME BEST!

Old Crow
Buffalo Trace
Eligha Craig (9year)
Knob Creek
Wild Turkey
Eligha Craig (18 year)
Wild Turkey Rare Breed
Makers Mark
Ridgemont Reserve
Woodsford Reserve
and the BEST OF ALL TIME BOURBON is.......








Awesome Taste and Sooo Smooth
JMHO
SOB


----------



## fstrbz (Mar 9, 2010)

Also from Bardstown, my favorites

Four Roses single barrell
1792
Makers
Four Roses small batch
Bookers


----------



## culturedhick (Mar 9, 2010)

W.L Weller is the one for me, but Evan Williams is easier on the wallet and does not taste like cheap bourbon.


----------



## codymcgee (Mar 9, 2010)

whats up I live just north of u in bullitt county. I see you know your bourbon

Im a big fan of knob creek but my all time favorite would have to be Wild Turkey 101. the fact that you listed Elijah Craig show's you got some class that has to be one of the smoothest bourbons in all of Kentucky.


----------



## harleyguy (Mar 9, 2010)

Do they sell Jim Beam 7 year old anywhere else in the country besides here in Tennessee? I've been to several other states but none of them sell it. Guess it's because of Jack Daniels No.7. Anyways, I drink Jim 7 year old.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 9, 2010)

Bulliet Bourbon and Buffalo Trace for me.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 9, 2010)

I only drink Bourbon when I'm in the US. Back here I typically drink Forty Creek Canadian Whisky. It's a local distillery and has great reviews.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 9, 2010)

We have it here in NC as well.


----------



## harleyguy (Mar 9, 2010)

I guess we're two of the few...lol


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 9, 2010)

jack daniels is not a bourbon -because-its not distilled in kentucky...
bourbons must be distilled in kentucky--by law--

the corn percentage is not a factor....

i do not buy jack daniels--tastes good but overpriced....
when they went to the girlie and sweetie side by dropping the proof to 
80---they lost a customer

like to be real champagne--
it must be from a certain region in france....

bottled in bond is still readily available---that means its certified 100 proof..

i drink a lot of it.....

I M O  bourbon has to be 90 proof to do the job.....

i purchase a lot of 1843--100 proof taste good---
and when im short of money 100 proof evan williams---
not for the taste--but for the octane

im sorry to say--price is a big consideration

when i treat myself its george ****el  or makers mark


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been groovin on the Wild Turkey as of lately. Otherwise it's Jim Beam.

Dave


----------



## buffalosmoke (Mar 9, 2010)

Slim.....great collection you have going! I'm jealous! You are in the Bourbon capitol! Do you attend the festival every year?

I have on hand now:
Knob Creek
Bulleit
Buffalo Trace
Wild Turkey

Also have some Beam and JD too....they were gifts. Don't really care for JD.(I know...not bourbon anyway)

Bourbon does NOT have to be made in Kentucky.


----------



## flash (Mar 9, 2010)

Makers Mark

Wiser's Deluxe


----------



## stircrazy (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, not to much Burbon up here unless it is imported but we have our Rye Whisky, same thing just made from rye or different grain blends instead of corn.

I do have a bottle of JD, it is ok, but it makes a fine BBQ sause.

for Ryes my #1 is Alberta springs 25year , #2 Crown Royal 11 year, #3 Gibsons finest 12 year.thats all I have right now but I am always trying different ones. there is the old stand byes, Black velvet, Canadian Club, 5 star, ect.. 

one thing I didn't relize untill reciently is the US rules for Rye are different than the Canadian rules for Rye.  in the US there is a minimum amount of Rye that must be used to be called rye whisky.  In canada it must also be aged for a min of 3 years, so there is a lot of rye's in the US that cannot be sold as Rye whisky in Canada.  

Steve


----------



## moltenone (Mar 9, 2010)

woodford.
elmer t. lee
knob creek
makers

Mark


----------



## mudduck (Mar 9, 2010)

it is hard to beat good corn in the back woods of ms.lol


----------



## meateater (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't drink much hard liquor any more. I might buy 2 bottles a year of bourbon. I usually get Rebel Yell or Wild Turkey.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing wrong with WT.  The WT 100 proof is pretty fine whiskey


----------



## gruelurks (Mar 10, 2010)

Does Boubon County Stout count?


----------



## cbennett (Apr 21, 2011)

Elijah Craig 12 year old(i actually like this better than the 18 year old...they should cut it to 14-15 year old..i think 18 is too long)

Old Forester

Makers Mark

Ancient Age

Evan Williams(for a mixer,or cooking)

Old Granddad (made in bond)


----------



## fife (Apr 21, 2011)

I dont do it but I know alot that do love it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 9, 2011)

I can't,liver is gone because of it,but the son does a fifth a day.I didn't drink that much even at parties.

His M/C bunch got him so snockered at his wedding he almost forgot to say"I do".

His present fav. is John something? But he drinks anything.

Kids, well he's 40 and knows it all,couple of more years and bad liver!!!

Oh, well I spending his inheritance anyhow.so ...I'll have more to spend.

Terrible to say , but he did it to himself.


----------



## john f birg (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello All,

If you can get it you should try Valentine Bourbon, Also Four Roses, and Traverse City are all great. Very Smooth and great flavor. 

I use Bullit Bourbon to soak my wood chips.

Valentine makes some excellent Vodka as well.


----------

